# On gear training?



## Will Gary (Aug 21, 2017)

Hey guys, just wondering if your on gear should you change your training sessions? Would you need more or less days off? Anything like that? Or maybe doing more movements per body part or sets? 
Thanks!


----------



## IRONFIST (Aug 21, 2017)

Will Gary said:


> Hey guys, just wondering if your on gear should you change your training sessions? Would you need more or less days off? Anything like that? Or maybe doing more movements per body part or sets?
> Thanks!



You should always be changing up your routines every couple months to continue shocking your system. But with steroids it gives you the benefit of a quicker recovery time for your muscles which makes it easier to continue to grow while training more frequently.

I trained for years with the mind set of a powerlifter style of moving heavy weights but have found as I've gotten older (into the half century mark now) that higher reps with lighter weights will yield gains with lesser strain on my joints.

What does your cycle and training split look like now?


----------



## Fitraver (Aug 21, 2017)

You can get by with faster recovery one gear. I only have one rest day a week. I know some people won't at all. Just taking a random one here and there if something comes up. It's all personal preference and what works for you. 

I switch up my routines every 6 weeks or so keep things new and fun and keep me motivated, as well as hitting the muscles with something new. I'll switch reps, lifting style, tempos everything to keep the Muscle shocked.


----------



## tenny (Aug 21, 2017)

I wouldn't say that its really nessessary.....but some extra intensity would
be ideal in the MORE anabolic environment....

food would be more important than the actual training itself.


----------



## yasir360 (Aug 22, 2017)

On gear you may have faster recovery from your workout session, i have found myself doing more sets with heavier weight.


----------

